# Tông đơ cắt tóc Moaz Bebe MB-014 mua ở đâu?



## mekhoeconthongminh (27/8/20)

*Mô tả Tông đơ cắt tóc Moaz Bebe MB-014*

Tông đơ cắt tóc Moaz Bebe MB-014 mang thiết kế sở hữu thể tự động hút phần tóc bị cắt ra, ko gây tình trạng ngứa ngáy khó chịu cho bé nên được phần nhiều cha mẹ chọn lựa. Tông đơ với ngoại hình chạy êm, sử dụng để cắt tóc tại nhà cho trẻ sơ sinh, trẻ nhỏ.




Tông đơ cắt tóc cho trẻ thơ với ngoài mặt nhỏ gọn, dễ sử dụng


*Điểm đặc sắc của tông đơ cắt tóc Moaz Bebe MB-014*

- Máy gồm các phụ kiện đi kèm như: 1 tông đơ cắt tóc,1 dây sạc điện, một chổi vệ sinh, một chai dầu máy đi kèm,....

- Tông đơ được kiểu dáng đặc thù dành cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ vì thế khi bằng máy tiêu dùng rất êm và không bị kêu như tông đơ dành cho người lớn.

- Tự động hút tóc: Phần tóc bị cắt với thể được tự động hút vào trong phần thân của tông đơ.

- Phần ngăn đựng tóc đã cắt trong tông đơ to

- Quạt độc lập: Quạt mang công tắc độc lập để điều khiển.

- Chống nước: Toàn thân tông đơ mang thể rửa được.

- Dễ cầm: Thân tông đơ thích hợp cho những bà mẹ cầm nắm.

- Lưỡi an toàn: làm cho bằng thép ko gỉ và gốm, an toàn và sạch sẽ.

- Sạc USB sở hữu thể tháo dỡ rời: với thể được nạp sử dụng máy tính xách tay, máy tính bàn, v.v... Sạc nhanh: Sạc đầy chỉ trong 1 giờ.

- Điện áp định mức: 5V* Công suất định mức: 5W* Pin Lithium 600mAh

- Bảo hành 12 tháng

- Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc




Lưỡi cắt bằng thép không gỉ

*Cách đặt mua tông đơ cắt tóc Moaz Bebe MB014 chính hãng, giá rẻ*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp tông đơ cắt tóc chính hãng, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Số điện thoại 0942.666.800 



Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

